# Embryo grade, thaw success and outcome?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

I'm planning a FET but I'm nervous about the quality of my frosties so I was just hoping for some stats to keep me realistic because one minute I'm confident and the next I feel like just going for another fresh cycle.

My frosties were graded as borderline grade 2-3 (1 = best) on day 3 and then they turned into a day 5 BB and a day 6 BC.

I feel that the embryologist had wrote them off though because she seemed extremely confident one embryo that I had transferred would turn into a pregnancy but she didn't show the same enthusiasm to the others.

What grade were your embryos as they grew and when they were frozen, did they survive the thaw and did you get pregnant?

Thanks xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Louise,
We had a fresh cycle in Oct 2013 and transferred 1 x 5BA blast. It resulted in a BFN.
We froze 2 x 5BB blasts and I had one of them back yesterday. It thawed perfectly and had started expanding really well before having it transferred. Couldn't ask for better! We have been given a 53% likelihood of gaining a BFP in this cycle. It was a natural FET.
My clinic told us that they would never freeze bad quality embryos! 

Hope that helps?! 

xxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I had a 5ba and 5bb frozen ( grade 3 on day 3). We defrosted our 5ba and had it transferred... Bfn. It defrosted great more than 90% intact but was downgraded to a 5bb. It was reexpanded. 

Good luck

Xxx


----------

